# Is there a Famicom Disk System emulator for Android?



## NANASHI89 (Nov 2, 2016)

If so, where can I download it?


----------



## Braig (Nov 2, 2016)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.johnemulators.johnneslite
It can emulate Nes/Famicom
Most Nes emulators on google play can emulate also the famicom, just get one of them


----------

